# Very cool slow motion video of bees



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Not new info, but really cool video. I wish I had a camera that could do this!
http://www.adventure-journal.com/2014/09/video-of-the-day-apis-mellifera-honey-bee/


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

What a pleasant video to make my day!!! Gotta love the girls!!! They are amazing!!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snugent (Aug 24, 2014)

That was awesome!! It's so cool to see the bees that close up. Loved the crash landing shots.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Jaw-dropping video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Agreed, it's very nice footage. It's even better with the sound off.


----------

